# Night Sights for M&P 45



## jcsd107 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would like to get night sights for my M&P 45. Will night sights for the smaller M&P pistols fit, or do the 45"s take a different size? I don't see many sights advertised for the M&P 45...Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rock doc (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the M&P 45 night sights are the same as the others. I don't see any models listed on this site:

http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/ameriglobowietacticalmandpSights.html


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The Trijicon site lists three Novak sights for the M&P. That could be worth investigating.

http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/parts_new.cfm?categoryID=7#14


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My M&P9, 40 and 45 all use the same sights. I know because I have changed them around. They are all full size so I can't speak to the compact versions. I do know the 9 Pro is a different heigth.

tumbleweed


----------

